# كتب في الهندسه البحريه .... حمل



## م المصري (7 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مجموعه من الكتب الضخمه في الهندسه البحرية 

http://www.flixya.com/post/tamecom/842228/marine_books

ارجو ان تنال رضاكم 

تحياتي​
__________________


----------



## gadoo20042004 (8 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وايه الحلاوة دى 
دول بتوع الطيران جامدين اوووووووى


----------



## gadoo20042004 (8 يوليو 2008)

ارجو توضيح كيفية التحميل من هذا الموقع


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا مهندسنا المصرى وجااااااااااااارى التحميل

جمايلك علينا كتير تسلم ايدك


----------



## م المصري (9 يوليو 2008)

gadoo20042004 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وايه الحلاوة دى
> دول بتوع الطيران جامدين اوووووووى


 اشكرك علي الاطراء اخي 

بالنسبه للتحميل ... اضغط فقط علي الرابط اسفل عنوان اي كتاب


----------



## م المصري (9 يوليو 2008)

eng-maher قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا مهندسنا المصرى وجااااااااااااارى التحميل
> 
> جمايلك علينا كتير تسلم ايدك


 
لا تقل هذا يا ماهر .... 

انت مشرفنا القدير ...... و استاذنا في هذا المجال 

تقبل عميق تقديري


----------



## gadoo20042004 (9 يوليو 2008)

انت حملت منه قبل كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جرب اللى انت بتقوله كده..............


----------



## gadoo20042004 (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخيرا عرفت احمل منه 
بس لمعلومات السادة المهتمين بعض الكتب غير موجودة حيث تم حذفها


----------



## مهندس بحرىمحمد صلا (21 يوليو 2008)

gadoo20042004 قال:


> ارجو توضيح كيفية التحميل من هذا الموقع


شكراااااااااااا


----------



## احمدالحلواني (22 يوليو 2008)

ياجماعه بالله عليكم محتاج اي كتاب او فلاش يشرح ال solid work علشان محتاجه ضروري ياريت اي مهندس عنده معلومات عنه يبعتها علي ال***** ده ahmed_el-halawany************* 
جزاكم الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## جمال كحيلة (1 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن نعرف طريقة التحميل وشكراً


----------



## أبا الفهد (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على مشاركتك القيمة يا اخي المصري 
بس ياريت لو ممكن ناسس لمكتبة بحرية عربية 
يعني تكون الكتب بالعربي ازا في مجال
ومرة تانية كتير مشكور


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## سامح توفيق (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## fmharfoush (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## topspeed100 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## topspeed100 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الروابط لاتعمل بالنسبة للكتب


----------



## وائل السنيري (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أمير البحر (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا غالي الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## a_zarad (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بسأل عن كتب ل Autoship


----------



## mody_4love (18 يناير 2009)

ياريت يا مارين ديزل تراجع الرابط للكتاب بتاعprincipl of navel navel architecture
لاني حاولت انزله لأيت الرابط مش شغال
و الف شكر للمجهود الرائع 
ويارب يديم عليك


----------



## ادهم الحمزي (20 مايو 2009)

ارجوا من السادة اهل البحر ان تدلوني عن مرجع,موقع , كتب كتاب عن امواج البحر وقوة الموج وانواععها وكيفية حساب قواها لدي بحث مهم ارجوا مساعدتكم ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## adel3000 (26 مايو 2009)

يا هندسة فى كتب مهمة عن اصلاح وصيانة السفن ليسة موجودة ممكن كتب فى هذا المجال وبالاخص Measuring the thickness of the metal by ultrasonic waves


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو الشوب (13 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكر العملين على هذا الموضوع وتمنى لكم مزيد من الابداع اخوكم
ابو الشوب


----------



## marwan mm (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن تعرفنا على طريقة التحميل 
وشكرااا


----------



## marwan mm (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بسأل عن كتب في الكهرباء
وشكرا


----------



## marwan mm (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ابحث عتب في electrical engineering material
ممكن المساعدة وشكرا


----------

